# Are store bought or online flies ****?



## Rippin_drag (Sep 2, 2008)

Found some flies online for a good deal and was wondering if these (or store-bought flies) are [email protected] and will fall apart? I don't tie flies yet so i'm stuck buying them for now.


----------



## dsim3240 (Nov 12, 2008)

Most store/online bought flies are ok and they should hold up well. I would suggest that you put a drop of super glue or head cement on the head of the fly, to make sure the thread doesn't come untied. This tends to be the biggest problem I have found with bought flies.


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

There are some local guys that can fix you up. Let me do some looking. I've got a couple of East Cut flies that are good. They sell some of those at Bass Pro, or FTU.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2009)

I find that most flies on clearance or are being sold at a discount rate are tied on hooks that need to be sharpened. I like a real nice chemically sharpened hook out of the box, but it just depends on how picky you are.


----------



## superflyguy (Jun 1, 2009)

I'm always a little nervous about buying flies online. If I find one that looks good or get a recommendation from a friend, I'll generally buy a couple from the site, see the quality, and then decide to buy more if they look good. Lke bdill said, it seems the hook is where some online fly companies seem to skimp. It may be a #2 hook, but it's a crapppy, thin wire that will straighten out on the first fish. Here's a online fly company that I've had some good luck with: http://www.ssflies.com/info.php?info_id=1.


----------



## Salty Dog (Jan 29, 2005)

I have bought flies that were great and others that were ****. East Cut Flies are good quality from what I have seen and would be a great place to start. 

Along with crappy hooks and flies that are not durable the other issue I have had is that alot of flies made overseas are made too bulky. I like many of my flies to be a little thinner and sleeker.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2009)

You just need to start tying your own...its much cheaper and you get what you want. Or at least I keep telling my wife that's the case. 

I have some of the east cut spoons, and they are good quality.


----------



## Salty Dog (Jan 29, 2005)

bdill said:


> You just need to start tying your own...its much cheaper and you get what you want.


True, I tie the ones I use all the time but I also buy some here and there. Especially when I see something new to me that I want to try before I buy the stuff to tie them.


----------



## Malbec (Jul 12, 2009)

I remember when I showed my wife the first fly I tied. It wasn't a very good job, but I was kinda proud of it. I told her about how I was going to save money on flies and she said, "Oh. Really? How much did this one cost?" I started doing the math in my head...hmm, vice, hooks, threads, feathers, fur, etc., etc., and I had to start laughing. I told her, "This one cost about $500!" "But the next one will be half that!"
Tying is a bunch of fun, but it amazes me how much material I keep buying. I find myself saying stuff like "Boy, I sure need some of this red and green polka dot bunny fur". Ha.


----------



## houfinchaser (Oct 10, 2008)

Good question ****** I was wondering the same thing.. Not to hijack this but to those that do tie there own, how did you learn?


----------



## Salty Dog (Jan 29, 2005)

houfinchaser said:


> Good question ****** I was wondering the same thing.. Not to hijack this but to those that do tie there own, how did you learn?


I took a little community ed fly fishing course back in college and part of it dealt with basic fly tying techniques. All you really need is some basics to tie redfish flies. I bet you can find alot on youtube now if you will do some looking.

Then I got a book on saltwater fly patterns. I started with simple ties like decievers, clousers, bendbacks and seaducers. From there I just see something I like and kinda reverse engineer it. It isn't rocket science.

I am sure some of the fly fishing clubs and orgs in the area teach tying too.


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

agreed. you tube can show you how to the basic patterns. from there, use your imagination.


----------



## Skinny Water (Oct 12, 2004)

houfinchaser - The Texas Fly Fishers is the club based in Houston and they have an annual class for beginning fly tying that is supposed to be pretty informative. You can google them and check out their website.

I learned from a fly shop owner when I lived down South and picked it up pretty quickly. Once you know a few techniques you just start experimenting with different patterns you can find on the 'net or in books and magazines.


----------

